# depersonalization and hypnosis



## Guest

I am going to be hypnotized by my cognitive behavioral therapist tomorrow for my depersonalization. I was wondering if any of you had tried this and found it helpful and what or how it even works? Thanks so much for your support and advice.


----------



## LOSTONE

Nooooooooooo! Don't do it!

At best it won't help.


----------



## Guest

^ why dont you explain ?


----------



## LOSTONE

I don't want to say to much out of fear of an argument.
I personaly place hypnosis at about the same level as shock therapy.
I have been hypnotized before and it was exactly what I expected. 
Your mind opens up completly to suggestion. You give semi control of your mind to someone else.
Not all suggestions are good mind you.
For instanse, You can take in my suggestion to not get hypnotized or you can just say I am dumb and get hypnotized anyway. It is your choice to determine if my suggestion is good or not. 
When you are hypnotized you lose your choice in the matter. 
If I tell you to do something wile hypnotized you will most likely do what I command.
I get this from experience, not from hearsay.
I am just personaly very against hypnosis. I don't understand how intelligent doctors can even recomend it.

hopenfaith let us know how it goes.


----------



## Universal

I've read a good book in hypnosis and I can say it's not as bad as one would think it is. Actually hypnosis or trance is something we go into and come out of every day. If you'd like to read a good book on the subject get the book called Monsters and Magical Sticks: There's no such thing as hypnosis. The guy who wrote it was a wizard at it and was able to treat many people successfully. Otherwise hypnosis is mostly harmless, and you can't be hypnotized into doing something out of your will. Meaning if you don't agree with what's being done you won't be hypnotized into doing it. Good luck with your session!


----------



## Sojourner

Seems slightly oxymoronic that a proponent of CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy), which focuses on conscious thought, would practice hypnotism.

Very oxymoronic. :lol:


----------



## LOSTONE

I don't think the CBT doc has a clue what to do. Thats probably why he runs off to the pseudo healer.


----------



## Guest

My brother started hypnotherapy after a year and a half of dealing with DP. He felt better after one session.


----------



## Guest

I have also undergone hypnosis.

I went into the session expecting "giving over control of my mind", and voiced this concern to my therapist. She explained that hypnosis is in reality nothing of the sort.

It just puts you in a state of relaxation and well-being. You are slightly more suggestive, but I was able to resist any suggestion as I normally could have, and I felt I was completely able to stop the hypnosis at any point. It is nothing powerful, simply a relaxation technique.


----------



## Universal

yourbestbet27 said:


> My brother started hypnotherapy after a year and a half of dealing with DP. He felt better after one session.


Exactly, hypnosis is a very powerful way to communicate with the unconscious mind.


----------



## LOSTONE

Shock therapy is pretty powerful also.


----------



## LOSTONE

So are lobotomies.


----------



## Monkeydust

No they're not.

Shock therapy sends a stong electrical pulse through the brain; lobotomies simply *cut out* part of the brain (the frontal lobes). In neither case does it affect the "unconscious", it simply physically alters the brain in some way. It's rather like the difference between fixing a broken TV by going inside and looking at the electronics, or simply hitting it with a baseball bat.

Irrespective of how it went for you, Lostone, many on here seem to have had success with it, so I don't see any valid reason for you universalizing your personal experience to judge the efficacy of treatment for all.


----------



## LOSTONE

Monkeydust you are right, I seem to be alone in my opinion and I figured I would be.

Shock therapy and lobotomies are very powerful but yes they are diffrent than hypnotism.

Actually I think shock therapy and lobotomies are even more powerful than hypnotism.

Has anyone heard of MKULTRA (code name for CIA mind control study)?

Did you know hypnotism was used?

I don't know the significance of this but hypnotism was used in MKULTRA.

MKULTRA, what a world we live in A :shock: .


----------



## Guest

I had visited 3 psycholgists/psychiatrists. Tried talking, tried some mild medication (antidepressiva etc)...they weren't completely useless but it didn't make that much of a difference. Finally I ended up meeting a hypnotherapist although that's not his official title. We talked to eachother on a very personal level and I felt there was mutual trust. He than did a few hypnosis sessions. Note that this is not hocus pocus or anything. I was still very conscious and aware during the "process". Afterwards this worked similar like mantras in Eastern philosophies. It's not a miracle solution but it really helped to tone down anxieties. Gradually I became a bit more outgoing, accepted what was going on, used the "mantra" from time to time and finally felt better.

So it really depends on the person doing it and how you interpretate hypnosis. feeling comfortable during the process is very important and it's equally important not to expect the impossible. Deep down the secret to getting better is accepting it and not let it get a stranglehold on you. At least that's what it felt like for me.

If everything else fails, hypnosis is definetally worth the try. It's a bit sad that people form their opinion on this while they never had any experience with it.

Good luck !

PS. Mind control and CIA have nothing to do with hypnosis in classical meds.


----------



## Guest

LOSTONE said:


> Actually I think shock therapy and lobotomies are even more powerful than hypnotism.


WTF. So does chopping off someones head. This makes as much sense as comparing pineapples with koala bears.


----------



## julie13

I completely agree with Lostone...I went to a hypnotist in search of getting rid of my dp. although i remember everything that was said to me while "under," I was in a complete daze for about 3 days afterward. I told her, "uh...could u bring me back now please?" she was like..."you are back..."
and then i was like F%$*

you know what finally brought me back? when i got the frekin bill. what a rip off! so whatever, its worth a try, but i dont think there is such a thing as a "quick fix" when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## peacedove

julie13 said:


> I was in a complete daze for about 3 days afterward. I told her, "uh...could u bring me back now please?" she was like..."you are back..."
> and then i was like F%$*


Oh my god... that's one of my fears of being hypnotized. But I'm constantly in a daze anyway from this DP... maybe it wouldn't be any worse. What kind of stuff did she say to you while you were under?
I want to be hypnotized to uncover any blocked out trauma in my life, but I'm scared the hypnotist may suggest things that will cause me to have false memories.


----------



## julie13

she basically just hypnotized me to believe what I wanted to believe...she said things like..." You are ok, you have always been ok," "you will go from here with new enthusiasm in your life," "You are cured", crap like that, I guess. I orginally went to her too because I thought there may be something traumatic I was blocking out as well. There was no trickery involved, or anything like that, I just felt that it didnt help because with dp, like you said, you're already in a daze every minute. This intensifies this daze tenfold, at least for me it did. But the same thing happens when I try to meditate or practice deep breahting, I get more daze-like. The best thing for me is to not concentrate on it, that makes me have a lot more mental clarity. But then again, I don't know how everyone will react, its a hit or miss. I didn't suffer any long term damage from hypnotism, it was just a feeling that I don't care to experience again. But good luck!


----------



## tennisbunny4541

I have been undergoing hypnosis therapy for 3 months now. I go Once a week. I can tell you that it really relaxes you and will help for a short while with dp, but as you get anxious again the symptoms do return.
The relaxation part is really great though especially if you have trouble with insomnia like I do.


----------



## LOSTONE

I recommend meditation. But I can't see how hypnosis could be good for anyone with dp/dr.
I think I would rather smoke some pot then go under hypnosis.


----------



## agentcooper

LOSTONE said:


> I recommend meditation. But I can't see how hypnosis could be good for anyone with dp/dr.


but definately NOT transcendental meditation. that has cause dp/dr in many people.


----------



## Guest

AGENTC - where did you hear that tm causes dp? I tried tm around the time I got dp, but never correlated the two. I didn't really like meditation, maybe it's too much like my everyday state of mind.


----------



## LOSTONE

> but definately NOT transcendental meditation. that has cause dp/dr in many people.


Even regular meditation can be bad if you do to much of it. I was just talking about regular 5-10min meditation in order to focus and calm yourself. Like many thangs meditation is good in moderation.


----------



## Guest

I say do it. tell me how it works


----------



## Guest

Achtung!!


----------



## Xu

I'm DYING to be hypnotized, omg. I want it.

I don't want it to cure my "dp" or anything, I just think it'd be awesome. I even wanted to learn hypnotism before. 

I doubt it would be as strong as I would hope, but I dunno.. I can "hypnotize" myself in a way, and it brings me into feeling SOMETHING, which is something I really desire. My feelings are currently numb, which is horrifying. I would love to be hypnotized with my boyfriend there to "protect" me.



> It just puts you in a state of relaxation and well-being.


And that's something I've NEVER experienced. I'm intrigued.
Of course, people said that alcohol could do that too, and I get no effect from that.


----------



## Neil1427

This could of been a really interesting thread if it wasnt for LOSTONE.

Whats you with you??!


----------



## LOSTONE

Neil I don't care about interesting.

I care about the truth.

If something is bad then why should we persue it just becuase it is "interesting"?

Crack can be interesting I am sure.

So should we all smoke crack?

What is with me is that I don't want people to screw their heads up even more then they already have.


----------



## gerrypaynter

hypnotherapy doesn't give the hypnotherapist control of your mind at all, please dont listen to some of the posts here saying that it does. Hypnosis is a wonderful experience and you have control all the time


----------



## LOSTONE

"Hypnosis is a wonderful experience and you have control all the time"

OK.

Then what is the meaning of hypnosis again?


----------



## Adem

i found a hypnotherapist in my area and i made an appointment for august 13th, i will see how it goes and i will let you all know if its helpful


----------

